# Invicta, Supra Focus, Mathews TRX 38, Elite Rezult



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

If you like your Kure than I would suggest going with either a Elite Remedy, Resultz36 or Resultz38 because of the S.E.T technology.... going with the Remedy would give you a 34" bow for target archery and a great backup bow for hunting!! 

The other bows are good but the S.E.T technology puts Elite way ahead! The other thing to think about is that is you are (like myself) used to shooting a 31-33" bow for hunting then transitioning to a 36+ inch AtoA bow can be a struggle or you could switch over with no problems.... 

Looking for a bow to start shooting tournaments it is a very good idea to try to stay with something to use as a backup hunting bow

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Broncman (Jul 14, 2020)

My backup hunting bow is my Kure. I have a 70# Mathews Switchback for hunting. Re5looking for a longer ATA for purely target. Spots and 3D.

I agree the SET is a gamechanger. Love it. But once a bow is tuned, it does nothing.if another bow holds a little better once tuned, SET adds nothing to that.

The Rezult 38 was so close to the Mathews , going to shoot them again when I go back.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Broncman said:


> My backup hunting bow is my Kure. I have a 70# Mathews Switchback for hunting. Re5looking for a longer ATA for purely target. Spots and 3D.
> 
> I agree the SET is a gamechanger. Love it. But once a bow is tuned, it does nothing.if another bow holds a little better once tuned, SET adds nothing to that.
> 
> The Rezult 38 was so close to the Mathews , going to shoot them again when I go back.


All true.... but one thing also is that the Resultz36 or 38 is way cheaper than Mathews, PSE & Hoyt!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yeah, it's hard to say until you get them all set up and see which one scores the best. Good luck. All of them are really good bows.


----------



## Broncman (Jul 14, 2020)

Went to get the Rezult 36 yesterday but the shop is closed...closed for the first week of the year. Every one needs some time off! I will probably watch the classifieds and pick up a Supra and a TRX38 over the summer used. Then see which shoots the best and sale the others or set up my grandson or one of my boys. Not any indoor places within 1-2 hrs from me but there is several 3D, so leaning towards the Rezult 36.

Price wise, I can get a very good deal on the Mtahews TRX 38 G2.....


----------



## toxy2020 (Jan 24, 2021)

They will all shoot bullet holes from a machine, the issues are which do you like, but more importantly which shoots better. 

I spent several years shooting parallel limb bow and only belatedly noticed that my scores never really got back to where they had previously been with non parallel bow. 

I am now back on non parallel and I much prefer the positive feedback, rather than dead shot. 

Almost all of the rest of the world seems to want a dead shot (maybe I'm just different)

Sent from my H3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Broncman (Jul 14, 2020)

I ended up with the Elite Rezult. So far it shoots excellent. I will probably pick up a Mathews TRX 38 G2 this summer. I really like the looks of that bow and it felt really well. Just pricey to add all the cam mods to try out the different letoffs, drawlengths and then the price of tophats as well. The Rezult was super easy to tune and I can tailor draw length and letoff without a bow press or buying extra mods.

I think the Mathews is a better looking bow.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

I really think the rezult 36 maybe one of the best 3D bows made for known classes


----------



## Broncman (Jul 14, 2020)

I got the rezult 38. A Remedy or Rezult 36 is very appealing as well.


----------



## undrdg (Aug 12, 2012)

i have always wondered what the adavantage a target bow has over a hunting bow when it comes to 3d shooting.
If you see the videos of The Total Archery Challenge they all seem to be shooting hunting bows.
Does 4 inches really make that big of a deal?


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

undrdg said:


> i have always wondered what the adavantage a target bow has over a hunting bow when it comes to 3d shooting.
> If you see the videos of The Total Archery Challenge they all seem to be shooting hunting bows.
> Does 4 inches really make that big of a deal?


It's more stabile when ATA is longer and usually better string angle too.
Isn't that Archery Challenge supposed to shoot with hunting bows ?
Every video what I've seen there is with hunting setup.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

I have owned 3 of the 4 and spent extensive time behind the one so I am very familiar with them. 

I personally prefer the Hoyt Invicta 37 SVX. Why? Here is MY perspective.
The Mathews TRX38 was a solid shooter. That said, I did not score well with it. It wasn't bad, just didn't perform as well as the others. I was disappointed because I really liked the bow I just didn't score well with it. Loved the draw cycle.
The PSE Supra Focus XL was a tack driver on a Vegas face. My problem was string angle. It is just too steep for me. For an indoor bow it would be phenomenal but at 3D it was probably the worst shooter for me. I would probably have liked the 37 but never got to handle one. The Evolve cams are just silk.
The Elite Rezult is an absolute tack driver and by far the easiest to tune. I like the grip better than the PSE or Mathews. It holds as well as my Invicta. So, what is the problem? It is by far the slowest and it missed IBO by 15 FPS. I've seen other people say they got the bow up to speed but for the life of me I can't figure out how. Seems most are disappointed in the speed. That said, it is a great shooter but you need to build light weight arrows if you want to get it up to speed. The cam adjustments are second to none. SET pockets are a huge leap forward. 
So, the Invicta. Very linier draw. Very aggressive compared to the other bows. Should be the worst performer. Well, it isn't. IMO, the Hoyt Invicta is the single best shooting target bow I've owned or shot. There is a big learning curve if you are use to bows being easy or if you are a relaxed shooter. This ain't the bow for you. The SVX cams DEMAND you stay focused and honest. Thing is, once you learn the mechanics, the Hoyt is an absolute monster. It isn't a bow you just pick up and go "wow, this is the greatest thing ever!" Most people try SVX cams for the first time and think how hard it is and how it just wants to go. Well, it does. That is what it is designed for. You will need solid repeatable form. You will need to adapt to it. I've been shooting spiral style cams for a while and they are demanding but when you get it right, nothing compares. After all that, the grip is the absolute best of the 4. 

As far as top heavy and balance, don't worry about it. Once your stabilizers are set up, none of that matters. The only one that is strange is the PSE. Unlike the other 3, this one balances strange. I found it took very little back weight and about the same weight up front. Like a 1:1 ratio. I generally set up bows 1:3 to 1:5. The PSE also needed the most front weight of the 4. Although odd, it did shoot well for me unless making elevated shots. Just never could get it right.


----------

